# cant quote a post in reply...



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hi there, when I click on the reply with quote button it just doesnt do anything, I get a symbol appearing that just keeps turning (the wait I am thinking symbol) and turning and turning... and that is it, cannot quote a post in a reply unless I do it manually... how can I fix this...?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Greyphantom said:


> hi there, when I click on the reply with quote button it just doesnt do anything, I get a symbol appearing that just keeps turning (the wait I am thinking symbol) and turning and turning... and that is it, cannot quote a post in a reply unless I do it manually... how can I fix this...?


Is this still happening?

If so, can you try a different web browser please and let me know if that solves it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Lorian said:


> Is this still happening?
> 
> If so, can you try a different web browser please and let me know if that solves it.


ok tried it in IE (which I hate as its soooo cumbersome and slow) and it allowed me to click on the link "reply with quote" or what have you but it came up in a different window... (not the little box under the post as usual)... still didnt work in Firefox but other sites do... so far its just this one Lorian...


----------

